# Views from Annecy (France)



## PiP (Dec 1, 2015)

I recently went to Annecy and it reminded me of a scaled down version of Venice.


----------



## Khalid M (Dec 11, 2015)

That's a pretty nice place! I'd like an afternoon tea in that cafe on the third picture.


----------



## escorial (Dec 13, 2015)

charming pic's..a good eye there PiP


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know why but for as far back as i can remember, i have always felt a kind of calling from France, a yearning like wanting to home, and i don't know why. It has always been an itch that i couldn't scratch. Won't ever go there of course and yes i DO know. It isn't going to happen.

I really must get a better camera though, then, if i can just figure out how to use the damned thing...


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2016)

Escorial is right.. you do have a good eye. these shots are aaaahhhhmazing... the colors, the light, the buildings.. very artistic ... you must have had a fabulous time...


----------



## Gumby (Jan 17, 2016)

How did I miss these! They are lovely! I like the one with the bicycle, best, it is just so nicely framed!


----------

